
Gmail is going through our emails too deeply no? - chayesfss
Alright so over the weekend I figured it was a good idea to reach out to a personal counselor to discuss a few things and while thinking and writing out an email, to my suprise gmail just added the following &#x27;see an individual therapist.&#x27; after I started typing &#x27;se...&#x27;.  Now call me crazy but this level of parsing through my previous emails, seeing the email address this individual is sending from and triangulating on some very specific personal items is disconcerning to say the least.  Not only is my mail being totally scoured for any help typing but I&#x27;m sure these algorithms are being used or will be used to help others, not us who use the service.<p>Anyone changed over to a pay service?  How does it work for you?
======
4d66ba06
I switched to Fastmail a while back and it has worked perfectly. I still use
Gmail's calendar but someday I may use Fastmail's calendar.

------
neon_me
Switched to Protonmail (PM) few months ago ... looking forward for their
storage + calendar solution. Or at least they should release some public API
to build our own .)

~~~
chayesfss
Thanks, I'll check it out today

